# Can this be explained ?



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw this video on Friday and it had less than 109k views now it has 2.7M views. Why won't this work? Is it the ring? Is it a fluke? Is it the angle of approach? Can it really be complexion? 





 - Video Tube for YouTube - iPhone/iPad


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep. Someone programmed the soap dispenser to be racist.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The views are most likely attributed to the title. The sensor has to hit the object and bounce back. The black guy hold his hands at a different angle so the sensor wasn't bouncing back.

Or.......

Dark colors absorb light rather then reflect it (like light colors).....therefore the Man knew about this and used this technology to keep a brutha down! Fight the power!


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

One thing is the black guy never stops moving his hand. The white guys holds his still every time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

He's holding his hand further from the sensor and moves constantly...

The one where it works he almost touches the sensor at the end of the spout...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I wear black latex gloves.... and I know sensors on soap dispensers and most faucets wont operate with my gloves on, but they do with blue gloves....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Damn, racist faucets... 
better get Al Sharpton in on this... I smell a lawsuit


----------

